# Four of my most favourite albums



## gustavdimitri (Nov 7, 2017)

Today I want to introduce you to 4 of my most favourite albums!

1.









Woytowcz here is much better than Upshaw!!

2.









Boulez at his best!

3.









Especially part 4: Misterioso and 6: Adagio leaves you flabbergasted!

4.









The most celebrated Christmas cycle by haitink, The legendary 9th played here again leaves you without breath, Haitink was exhausted, dropped the baton...


----------

